# Tailoring clothing ...... do you do it? Is it worth it?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Now that I have lost 35 pounds from peak weight, I could do one of those commercials how big the waistline of my pants and skirts that I wore at my heavier weight.

The question here is, have you ever felt that getting clothes fitted is worth the cost? If so, did you develop any tips to make it worth it?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations on your weight loss! 

Before low waist jeans were consistently made for women, I'd buy men's jeans and have them altered. I've also had other items fitted here and there. 

For me it was definitely worth it and not that expensive to have done.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Do a cost analysis. How much would it cost to tailor vs how much to replace. If an item has sentimental value, factor that in.

Many women would be saying "Oh, darn, I've lost so much weight I just have to get new clothes!" You are the envy of many.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

For me, it depends on the value of the clothing, how often I wear it, and what I'm wearing it to. A $40 shirt that I wear once a month isn't worth having fitted, in my opinion. A $150 shirt that I wear a few times a month is. A gown I'll wear a handful of times, or even just once, to important events is definitely worth it. Also, how much alteration an item needs is a factor. A $15 hem job might be worth pursuing, but $60 to completely re-make something to a smaller size might not be. I tend to consider investment pieces, that cost more but are excellent quality and will be in style for years if not decades, more worth altering. 

So, are those pants that are too big now worth the money and time investment to have them altered? Or would it be cheaper and/or easier to send them off to a charity and buy new? It's really up to you to decide if a particular item is worth it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

believe it or not @Rob_1 knows a thing or two about this subject having had a first wife that knew how to sew, and my current wife being a professional seamstress that can make a whole dress or just tailor it. Follow @Rowan advice. She's spot on. Usually, if the alteration is more than one size over, it is not recommended or just not possible. it will not have the same shape as before (say a pair of pants pockets, They would not end up in the right position). If it is a sentimental value item (and it is within one size) then money shouldn't be an issue. If it is just regular non expensive clothes, just buy new ones.


----------



## 20yr (Apr 19, 2019)

I second @Rob_1. I had some pants taken in and they never hung right even though the waist fit. The only tailoring that I have done is to get pants hemmed to correct length.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I get some stuff fitted. I love nice clothes, and if I spend good money on something and it doesn’t fit right I will get it fitted.


----------

